# cadillac sunroof



## 86Luxurysupersport (Feb 6, 2010)

i want to put a big sunroof on my caddy like the ones that came on this cars back in the day its a 90 brougham de elegance does any one know what size were the original cadillac sunroofs? has any body installed one on brougham before or 80s caprice? can i get one at the junk yard from any other car which ones would fit?????


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I think most people are using the 42" or 44" out of older Lincoln towncars. There area several Caddy builds in the project rides section that show the installation. Hit up the owners for more tips. LRM also just did a tech article on installing a sunroof a couple of months ago, It should be on their website.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I put one in my 79 caprice and the biggest that would fit in that was a 40. I got it from s Cadillac


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86Luxurysupersport_@Jan 13 2011, 01:21 AM~19583092
> *i want to put a big sunroof on my caddy like the ones that came on this cars back in the day its a 90 brougham de elegance does any one know what size were the original cadillac sunroofs? has any body installed one on brougham before or 80s caprice? can i get one at the junk yard from any other car which ones would fit?????
> *


I believe they came stock with either 38 or 40's? But as was said, most people are using 42" or 44" Lincoln roofs. With the 42" you get to keep your old seat belts on the roof, with the 44" it's too big.

I put a 44 in this summer, check out my topic I have lots of pictures of the process 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=257246&st=200


----------



## 86Luxurysupersport (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 14 2011, 05:10 PM~19599207
> *I believe they came stock with either 38 or 40's? But as was said, most people are using 42" or 44" Lincoln roofs. With the 42" you get to keep your old seat belts on the roof, with the 44" it's too big.
> 
> I put a 44 in this summer, check out my topic I have lots of pictures of the process
> ...



so how do you wire them in do i need the lincolns headliner?


----------



## 86Luxurysupersport (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 13 2011, 06:33 AM~19584220
> *I think most people are using the 42" or 44" out of older Lincoln towncars. There area several Caddy builds in the project rides section that show the installation. Hit up the owners for more tips. LRM also just did a tech article on installing a sunroof a couple of months ago, It should be on their website.
> *




what year town cars? :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86Luxurysupersport_@Jan 16 2011, 03:36 AM~19610383
> *so how do you wire them in do i need the lincolns headliner?
> *


Just need a power wire and a ground wire and a switch, I used the stock lincoln switch 
Nope, you'll be either using your old headliner, or doing a custom one


----------

